

Show HN: Yo Plays Flappy Bird - sayangel
http://www.yoplaysflappy.com/

======
randunel
This is how I discovered that you cannot remove someone from your Yo list...

~~~
dpiers
Swipe left on their name and tap delete.

~~~
randunel
Thanks :D

------
hayksaakian
Yo

